# Diabetes and thyroid related.



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

I am currently almost 6 months post TT, after having papillary carcinoma.

I have followed a healthy diet for years, especially since I was concerned about hereditary high cholesterol. Recently, a blood test show fasting glucose intolerance as glucose was 105 ( reference should be less than 100). Subsequent testing showed an A1C test of 5.7%, which my doc said was elevated (normal should be below 5.7%). as I follow a healthy diet (plenty of greens, almost no refined starches, no sugar, no soda, no alcohol), I'm not sure what else I can improve. I have increased my exercise, which was lacking for some time, and I have been working out for 5 times a week for the past month. While I'm not obese, my BMI is 25, and I'm trying to lose the weight I gained post TT (about 10 lbs) and hope to get down to140 lbs (I'm at 147 now, down from 152).

Since I have been suffering from the occasional haze after surgery, I'm wondering if it has relation to faulty sugar regulation? Also, has anyone else noted any correlation between sugar regulation and thyroid trouble? It's strange to be labelled pre-diabetic with a healthy diet and no family history.


----------



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

Also, I note that I am now on Synthroid 150' but asked my doc to let me drop down to 137 since I am going thru some stressful changes in my life and I was having too many palpitations and much anxiety. I hope to try 150 again in a month or two after I move start a new job, and deal with my separation (my spouse's decision, yet amicable).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kpn_chin_up said:


> I am currently almost 6 months post TT, after having papillary carcinoma.
> 
> I have followed a healthy diet for years, especially since I was concerned about hereditary high cholesterol. Recently, a blood test show fasting glucose intolerance as glucose was 105 ( reference should be less than 100). Subsequent testing showed an A1C test of 5.7%, which my doc said was elevated (normal should be below 5.7%). as I follow a healthy diet (plenty of greens, almost no refined starches, no sugar, no soda, no alcohol), I'm not sure what else I can improve. I have increased my exercise, which was lacking for some time, and I have been working out for 5 times a week for the past month. While I'm not obese, my BMI is 25, and I'm trying to lose the weight I gained post TT (about 10 lbs) and hope to get down to140 lbs (I'm at 147 now, down from 152).
> 
> Since I have been suffering from the occasional haze after surgery, I'm wondering if it has relation to faulty sugar regulation? Also, has anyone else noted any correlation between sugar regulation and thyroid trouble? It's strange to be labelled pre-diabetic with a healthy diet and no family history.


I wonder about this A1C stuff myself. I eat absolutely no simple carbs. Yet A1C always comes in near the top of the range.

Very very perplexed about that. I "really" am. It is actually sort of validating to me to have read your post about that. Fasting glucose is also very high in the range but not over it.

I exercise, am not over weight and am very very careful about my diet also. What is going on?


----------

